# try this scramble and see how weird the corners are..



## jerjero (Dec 5, 2007)

B U' L' D2 B' F' R F' L' B2 L2 R' U' F' D L U' R F' R' D2 L R' F' R2

its a neat one.. LOL
post your time if you've tried to solve this..


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow... new PB. 1:40.22. Corners were just Es. Luckily I've been working on 3-cycle edges, so I was able to do CO.


----------



## Suraimu (Dec 5, 2007)

1:12.68 seconds. Im feel good


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2007)

DNF. 1:27.56. I don't normally do CO, but I didn't see that DB was flipped. And this was my first attempt at solving a cube today!



masterofthebass said:


> Wow... new PB. 1:40.22. Corners were just Es. Luckily I've been working on 3-cycle edges, so I was able to do CO.


I think you mean 3-cycle corners!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2007)

Ugh. I got tripped up with my memory on EP, which slowed me down. 2:43.48. But it was right at 1:00 for memorization for me, which is about the fastest I've ever had.

I'm not good with those corners algorithms, so that slowed me down a little too.

2:30 is my best time ever (Lucas Garron's scramble from yesterday), so this was still really fast for me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, if you recognize that the corners are just 2 PLLs with no set-ups, this solve should be really easy for you. The CP is just 2 algorithms...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> Yeah, if you recognize that the corners are just 2 PLLs with no set-ups, this solve should be really easy for you. The CP is just 2 algorithms...



Yeah, and unfortunately, I'm terrible at that PLL. I'm slow at most PLLs, but really slow at that one. I just did an average of 5 of that PLL, and it averaged just over 6 seconds. It probably took me 15 seconds or more to do it on the solve.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 6, 2007)

2:36.97, I thought it as like a regular solve. Hated CP until I started solving CP and realized that it was 2 E perms.


----------

